# Board needed on Long Island



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Never been to any but searched on internet:
Full Boarding Facility - Thomas School Day Camp and Long Island Ride School - Thomas School of Horsemanship, Long Island Summer Day Camp & Riding School in Melville, NY
Sweet Hills Stable
Country Farms Camp and Equestrian Center | Equestrian
Boarding at Bronx Equestrian Center
Boarding at Bronx Equestrian Center
Greenlawn Equestrian Center - Horseback Riding Lessons, Horse Boarding Facility
http://stonyhillec.com/services/
Long Island Horse Stables | Boarding Facilities | Equestrian Stables | Rice Farms


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the post. I am looking for more of a backyard barn that doesn't come up on searches, since the bigger establishments are charging 800 and up and I cannot afford that much.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

How about
Horse boarding


----------

